# Fuente play statión 2



## julio barrerto (Jul 13, 2013)

buen día. 

tengo una fuente interna de play station 2, modelo: SCPH-90010
En la que se le daño un diodo zener cuando lo estaba extrayendo se me rompió 
entonces no  pude saber de cuantos voltios era el diodo.
la referencia de la fuente es:  EADP-34CF A  
El diodo al que me refiero es el: ZD 2  

la imagen de la fuente es esta: http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/4343648500_1333098792.jpg

y el diodo es es que esta en el angulo inferior derecho ( el rojo)  

muchas gracias al que pueda suministrar el diagrama para saber el valor del zener.


----------



## Ryuzaki117 (Jul 14, 2013)

Te refieres al diodo Negro que aparece debajo del diodo zener o al diodo zener debajo del cuadro rojo, si es del Negro trata de conseguir uno como el que esta alado de el, busca el mismo modelo o sustituto y debe funcionar y pues para sustituir el diodo zener trata de saber cual era el voltaje de salida de la fuente y  con eso colocas algun zener a esa salid o ligeramente más  , 
fuente: http://electronica.yoreparo.com/electronica/608992_0.html
claro no es la misma fuente, pero el mismo problema


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 14, 2013)

julio barrerto dijo:


> buen día.
> 
> tengo una fuente interna de play station 2, modelo: SCPH-90010
> En la que se le daño un diodo zener cuando lo estaba extrayendo se me rompió
> ...



Hola Julio Barrerto , !saludos cordiales amigo!, mira si ese diodo que mencionas estas conectado entre el Gate del transistor MosFet(cercado por el quadro rojo) y el tierra con certeza es un zener de 16voltios X 400mW , pero si el estas dañado usteds tiene que chequear el transistor MosFet si no estas en cortocircuito (dañado) y el CI controlador PWM( es mejor canbiar el por otro nuevo ). Para un teste preliminar en el fuente conecte en serie con la Red una lampara incandescente de 60 Wattios por precauciõn , si hay una peña la lampara asciende a pleno brilho indicando una pane sin los molesto efectos pirotenicos y explotones en la fuente y no dañamos mas nenhum conponiente desnecesariamiente .Haora si la fuente anda bien con la lampara apagada listo lo mantenimento.
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte en tu mantenimento !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## julio barrerto (Jul 16, 2013)

gracias daniel lopez,  el diodo zener de esta fuente va conectado directamente a la fuente (source) de transistor. 
me gustaría tener certeza el valor del zener.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 16, 2013)

julio barrerto dijo:


> gracias daniel lopez,  el diodo zener de esta fuente va conectado directamente a la fuente (source) de transistor.
> me gustaría tener certeza el valor del zener.



Bueno yo preciso que usteds sea mas claro donde realmiente el diodo dudoso estas conectado (los dos terminales) para poder te ayudar mejor y exacto.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## julio barrerto (Jul 18, 2013)

buen día. el anodo de diodo va a una bobina primaria del transformador y el catodo va al source del transitor 
(k 3567) gracias.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 18, 2013)

Bueno desafortunadamiente yo no se de que diodo se trata como usteds describiste arriba , Hasta onde yo se el source de MosFet generalmiente es conectado a un resistor de bajo valor ohmico y ese resistor es conectado ao retorno o negativo del capacitor electrolitico filtro de la Red rectificada. Ese resistor es el "Shunt" de corriente e sirve para informar el CI controlador PWM lo consumo primario como protecciõn de sobrecarga.Quizaz ese diodo nin sea un diodo zener y si un diodo de alta tensiõn y alta velocidad de comutaciõn , devido a la frequenzia de comutaciõn enpleada en la fuente .
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## julio barrerto (Jul 19, 2013)

en la plaqueta del circuito está señalado como un diodo zener. el transistor lo desmonte y esta en buen estado. y necesito saber que voltaje maneja este diodo para montarlo y seguir haciendo mediciones y pruebas


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 19, 2013)

?Poderia usteds subir mas fotos detalhadas de la area donde estabas  el bendicto diodo ?, de preferencia las dos faces del PCB para que yo possa estudiar mejor y tentar ayudarlo mas precisamente .
Telemantenimento a distancia es un poco dificil y demorado jajajajajajaja
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## julio barrerto (Jul 21, 2013)

hola: voy hacer el plano esquemático de esa parte del circuito y también tomaré fotografías de las dos 
caras, lo mas pronto posible.

gracias.


----------



## emagi1 (May 17, 2020)

Buenas tardes moderadores, con su permiso, me encuentro con el mismo problema que el amigo Julio Barreto. informó que resistor es el "Shunt" continuando con la misma line se encuentra en paralelo con dicho zener (ZD2) y al negativo. Saludos


----------

